# Two Easy Knitted Lace Scarves in One Pattern



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Two of my favorite lace scarf patterns: Winter Frost Lace Scarf, and Koigu Lace Scarf. Both are simple patterns, suitable for beginning lace knitters. Chose a pretty handpainted yarn, or a solid color to let the lace have the spotlight! Both lace patterns are easy to memorize, and the Koigu lace is just the same row, repeated over and over.

These are great accessories and are always welcome gifts!

Winter Frost scarf recommends 350-400 yards of medium wt. mohair, but any fingering or dk wt. yarn is a suitable substitute. Koigu scarf recommends 1 skein of Koigu wool, or a minimum of 175 yards of any fingering weight yarn. Gauge is not critical. These patterns will work in a variety of gauges.

$6.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/152641227/two-easy-knitted-lace-scarf-patterns


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous design and colors.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love them both! The first one is particularly lovely with the delicate lace pattern. Nice!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oooo! These are just lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful scarves, gorgeous yarns and beautiful patterns!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I like them both! I hope you keep them for yourself


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

jobikki said:


> I like them both! I hope you keep them for yourself


Thanks... I have! :mrgreen: As soon as they were photographed for the patterns they went right into my closet! The Koigu scarf is more of a fashion accessory and can be worn year round.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarves!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely scarves...


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the colour combosxx


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Both are so pretty.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Perfect as usual! I love them.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very beautiful scarves.


----------

